
Why it's a good idea to roll your own CSS Framework (and why I did it) - antjanus
http://antjanus.com/blog/web-design-tips/web-design-elements/why-its-a-good-idea-to-roll-your-own-css-framework/
======
ascotan
I never got from this article why you should roll your own CSS framework. The
real purpose behind stuff like bootstrap is so that you can quickly prototype
a site without having to spend a few days writing a CSS framework. Once the
prototype is up you can override the styling.

~~~
antjanus
I thought I got the point across:

* to allow prototyping of apps to match your own web design so that you'll always be closer to the final product rather than using someone else's work. * to allow faster prototyping of commonly used elements by you (my example was the block-list, comments, feeds, widgets, standard footer). Bootstrap/Foundation does not have specifically tailored elements like that. You may find these externally as an add-on. * streamlined classes/less bloat when it comes to stuff you DON'T use.

I'm not saying "create a custom framework for every project" but rather,
create one specific to you and your style.

